# Initial Entry Waiver



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Hello,

I have read in a couple of other threads (http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...tter-exemption-initial-entry-requirement.html) that some people have successfully managed to get their Initial Entry requirement waived by e-mailing DIBP.

Does anyone know how long they usually take to respond to these kind of requests?

Are the below e-mail addresses the right ones to send the request to?

[email protected],
[email protected]

Anyone has done it recently? Or known other people who've done it? Please share your experiences.

Thank you.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

Thanks for starting the thread. Even I need to know


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Someone please respond!!


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

No one???


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Can someone kindly respond please?


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

I have tried writing to both the e-mail addresses and haven't got a response in over a month. Is there any number that I can call? My IED is only 20 days away, so I want to get a response as soon as possible.


----------



## rita574 (Dec 17, 2015)

Hi All,

I was granted my visa on July 17,2015 and was asked to make the first entry before November,2015

I couldn't meet the above condition, so I have emailed the department asking them to waive this condition since I could not meet it due to medical reasons.

I received their response after 14 days and they have accepted my request and send me what they call a "Facilitation letter" in which they have clearly stated that I am no longer required to meet the first entry date condition and that I am free to travel anytime to Australia.

I have visited Australia back in August,2016 and entered the country with no issues and was never asked to present this letter.

In my case, I have sent the email to [email protected] since this was the email address mentioned in my grant notification letter under the "Contacting this processing office" section.


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you for the response. I don't see a "Contacting this processing office" section in my grant letter, although the following information is printed on the pdf.

GSM Adelaide
OFFICE:70 Franklin Street Adelaide SA 5000
POSTAL:GPO Box 2399 Adelaide SA 5001
EMAIL: [email protected] WEBSITE: Australian Government Department of Immigration and Border Protection

That's why I have been trying to e-mail this id. I have followed up 3-4 times now, but no response  It's been over 40 days since my first e-mail.

Is there a phone number for customer service? Any other suggestions?


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

Not sure how much this will help but this is what i got for a similar query but made to UK office. Try writing to their US office


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

Thank you for your enquiry.

Once a visa has been granted, it is not possible to modify the initial
entry date. One of the conditions on your visa requires that you make an
initial entry date to Australia on your current migrant visa.
Non-compliance with a visa condition does not mean that a visa
automatically ceases however, it does mean that the visa is liable for
cancellation.


Cancellation of your current visa cannot be considered until you have
actually breached the Initial Entry Date (IED) condition. However, you
should be aware that migrant visas could be cancelled where the holder
breaches the initial entry condition, unless exceptional and compelling
reasons have prevented them from complying with the condition.


You are only required to enter Australia before the initial entry date;
there is no requirement to stay for a specific period of time. We would
strongly encourage you to enter Australia before this date. If you are
unable to make your initial entry, please contact us again after the
initial entry date has passed and we will provide you with a contact
address to provide your circumstances to the processing team for
assessment.

Please note:

-The information you are given by the Europe Service Centre will be based
on the information you supply.
-We recommend that you do not make any irreversible travel arrangements
until you have an appropriate visa.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ustralian-immigration-enquiry-form-for-europe


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

Kuriousv said:


> https://www.border.gov.au/about/cor...ustralian-immigration-enquiry-form-for-europe


This is the link that i had used to check within EU


----------



## prasanna1157 (Jun 19, 2016)

Thank you so much everyone. I just received a facilitation letter!


----------



## mj02 (May 8, 2017)

I received a similar facilitation letter as our kid was just 3 months old. Has anyone traveled to Australia
post receiving this letter? Have you experienced any additional formalities that needs to be undertaken? Also is the IED waiver updated on VEVO records? For me IED still shows up the same on VEVO.

Thanks.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

No changes to VEVO as per my experience


----------



## mj02 (May 8, 2017)

Thanks.
In terms of arrival in Australia post IED, is carrying the facilitation letter sufficient? Basically does it go smooth or becomes a little more complicated compared to what we go through with adherence to IED?
Also do you have an idea if we can apply for Visitor visa while awaiting child visa so as to enable travel to Australia.


----------



## Kuriousv (Apr 7, 2017)

mj02 said:


> Thanks.
> In terms of arrival in Australia post IED, is carrying the facilitation letter sufficient? Basically does it go smooth or becomes a little more complicated compared to what we go through with adherence to IED?
> Also do you have an idea if we can apply for Visitor visa while awaiting child visa so as to enable travel to Australia.


I hope so as I haven't travelled yet


----------



## yogeshg (Apr 6, 2018)

Kuriousv said:


> I hope so as I haven't travelled yet


Has anyone travelled after IED with facilitation letter? Can someone please post their experience?


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

prasanna1157 said:


> Thank you so much everyone. I just received a facilitation letter!


Hi Prasanna,

Which email id did you get the response from?? Did you travel to australia after IED with the facilitation letter? Did everything work out smooth ??


----------



## yogeshg (Apr 6, 2018)

sunpedOZ said:


> Hi Prasanna,
> 
> Which email id did you get the response from?? Did you travel to australia after IED with the facilitation letter? Did everything work out smooth ??


You didn't ask me but, I got response from [email protected][dot]gov[dot]au


----------



## sunpedOZ (Apr 19, 2018)

Thank you for the response..


----------

